# Ghost shot in my sig - full size



## kamakiri (Dec 17, 2009)

click for 5D Sjpeg







Camera: Canon EOS 5D

Exposure: 0.01 sec (1/100)

Aperture: f/16.0

Focal Length: 65 mm

ISO Speed: 400

Exposure Bias: 0 EV

Flash: On

Looks like the ringlight with only the one tube firing on the right side.

I probably have the 13MP RAW file, but I'd have to dig...


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 17, 2009)

Very impressive! Especially considering their size! I can't wait to give reversing my 50mm lens a try for the ghost and wahlbergii's I just bought from Ismart.....

Oh and as for the sensor dust.... atleast they are small! I have huge ###### all over my sensor ATM and no matter what I do it will not come off &lt;_&lt;


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm blind as a bat, what kind is it?


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 17, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Very impressive! Especially considering their size! I can't wait to give reversing my 50mm lens a try for the ghost and wahlbergii's I just bought from Ismart.....Oh and as for the sensor dust.... atleast they are small! I have huge ###### all over my sensor ATM and no matter what I do it will not come off &lt;_&lt;


If your 50mm isn't an older manual lense, you might want to look into using one, because it is easier to make them stop down IMO (instead of using the aperture of your mounted lense, keep that one wide-open) If I had to choose one to try it would be an old C/Y Zeiss 50/1.7.

But I'd love to see what you do with your 50 reversed. You're making me want to dig up my reversing ring...  :lol: 



hibiscusmile said:


> I'm blind as a bat, what kind is it?


It's a ghost L1 hatchling from earlier this year.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 17, 2009)

Of course  

My 50mm is a Pentax *M* 50mm F/1.7 which is something like 30+ years old which I got for $30 and is my favorite lens to use (for everyday stuff)  I'ts worth $300 IMO atleast and its FULL manual just the way I like em

My current lens lineup is:

Pentax DA 18-55mm Al II

Pentax *M* 50mm F/1.7

Pentax *M* 85mm F/2

Sigma 105mm macro

Pentax DA 55-300mm

Pentax *M* 200mm F/4

and some sets of extension tubes


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah there's something about using lenses at full manual.

Just wondering...is it possible for you to mount K-mount lenses? I happen to have a 28/3.5 shift which I've used on my Sigma bodies since the Pentax K is similar to Sigma SA...


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 17, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Yeah there's something about using lenses at full manual. Just wondering...is it possible for you to mount K-mount lenses? I happen to have a 28/3.5 shift which I've used on my Sigma bodies since the Pentax K is similar to Sigma SA...


Pentax is K mount  

28mm shift? Like a tilt shift lens?


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 17, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Pentax is K mount  28mm shift? Like a tilt shift lens?


I just not familiar with the M designation for some of your lenses.

Like a tilt-shift, but without the tilt  So it's shift only. :lol:


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 17, 2009)

oh I see what you were saying! Wow that sounds pretty interesting. Any examples?

Your shift lens is a Pentax *K* (or "SMC") 28mm

Pentax's original lenses (from screw mount era) are called *takumars*. Than comes the designation *K *(for k mount). Than after that they started designating them with an *M* (Pentax M lenses tend to be much smaller than their K counterparts but still have the rugged build of the K series). After that the *A* series (for auto.... this is when lenses were first given an "A" or automatic setting where you didn't need to change the F-stop using the aperture ring.) After that came the *F* series (auto focus lenses now with the A setting but still an aperture ring. plastic was the new metal  ) and than *FA* (obviously auto focus also, along with the aperture ring with "A" setting) series and finally today* DA* (optimized for APSC sensors w/out aperture ring) and *DFA* (optimized for APSC sensors w/ aperture ring to be able to be used on Film cameras).

Than from M series on to the DA's they designate the best of the best with an "*"

All of the above work on Pentax's modern DSLR's  

So K and M lenses are full manual, whereas the rest are not (but can be used manually except the DA series)


----------



## AmandaLynn (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice photo!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

AmandaLynn said:


> Very nice photo!


+1  

But you lost me on all that other stuff!


----------



## ismart (Dec 18, 2009)

That is an awsome pic!


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks all for the compliments!  

And thanks Yeatzee for noticing the shot...and for the Pentax lens/mount designation tutorial!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 19, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Thanks all for the compliments!  And thanks Yeatzee for noticing the shot...and for the Pentax lens/mount designation tutorial!


lol no problem :lol:


----------

